# When David is bored...



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This is what happens when you hand David a sharpie, a sheet of paper and provide 20 mind numbingly boring minutes at work...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Huh...saw the title and thought maybe you turned the hairdrier to the high setting.....

Nice picture though! I have art appreciation but, sadly, no talent at it myself.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe you did this in 20 minutes! Incredible!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Huh...saw the title and thought maybe you turned the hairdrier to the high setting.....
> 
> Nice picture though! I have art appreciation but, sadly, no talent at it myself.


that looks like a pretty (pun intended) high setting to me!!!!

Between Neal and David I think I'm gonna start me a Cigar Art Collection!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm jealous of people with artistic ability like that. I do well to draw a straight line on a piece of paper, much less draw something like that. Very well done David!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Huh...saw the title and thought maybe you turned the hairdrier to the high setting......


Alas, if you look closely at the picture you'll find quite the opposite, it would appear David turned the AC to the high setting.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Alas, if you look closely at the picture you'll find quite the opposite, it would appear David turned the AC to the high setting.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Actually my furnace broke this morning... Woke up to a 45 degree house that was only getting colder...


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Actually my furnace broke this morning... Woke up to a 45 degree house that was only getting colder...


I guess that means you'll have to start smoking inside to help warm it up in there. Sorry to hear about your furnace breaking down. Hopefully it won't cost an arm and a leg to get fixed.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

David_ESM said:


> Actually my furnace broke this morning... Woke up to a 45 degree house that was only getting colder...


So is that a self portrait? (of your female self that is)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Umm... Sure... I have a very attractive inner female self... ?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

referring to the stiff nipplege Dave.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

David's got talent.
:tu


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

An incredibly, SUPER, early look into something I started at lunch. REALLY long ways to go right now. Still haven't decided whether it will be pencil, ink or color yet.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I was sure I'de seen that before. Yours is obviously an excellent ink rendering of this photograph:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bingo. Had that on my work monitor from Deviant Art.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I must say, an *outstanding* subject!! :ss


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Bingo. Had that on my work monitor from Deviant Art.


When it comes to work computer policy, I must say your employer is much better than mine.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> I was sure I'de seen that before. Yours is obviously an excellent ink rendering of this photograph:


Santa likes.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Beer Alchemist said:


> When it comes to work computer policy, I must say your employer is much better than mine.


control - shift - "P" = puts you in private mode .... at least thru internet explorer


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> control - shift - "P" = puts you in private mode .... at least thru internet explorer


That only affects history and temporary files on your computer. If they're running a proxy server or something similar it's pretty easy to track what has been going on.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

What do you do for a living? I lucky to be able to go pee let alone draw.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> What do you do for a living? I lucky to be able to go pee let alone draw.


He tests hand dryers, of course! His hands were free while he was testing a new model on his ass so he drew that picture while he was waiting for the drying to complete.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am the boss where I work. I am actually responsible for monitoring my own and my employees computer usage... Imagine that?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

anonobomber said:


> That only affects history and temporary files on your computer. If they're running a proxy server or something similar it's pretty easy to track what has been going on.


Hmmm got my info from my IT guy so thats the extent of my knowledge


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

anonobomber said:


> He tests hand dryers, of course! His hands were free while he was testing a new model on his ass so he drew that picture while he was waiting for the drying to complete.


RG inbound to you sir


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> That only affects history and temporary files on your computer. If they're running a proxy server or something similar it's pretty easy to track what has been going on.


We have an extremely healthy computing network and IT forensic people, whatever I do is extremely visible. The nice thing is they are pretty liberal with what we can do, but if we cross the line we are done. Unfortunately Puff is on the no-no list while strangely my homebrew forum is gtg. Oh well, I still hang out on Puff via iPhone while at work, muuhaha.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, i had never seen that picture before. you did a great drawing of it!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> An incredibly, SUPER, early look into something I started at lunch. REALLY long ways to go right now. Still haven't decided whether it will be pencil, ink or color yet.


I dunno man, looks pretty good, but they look like fakes to me. Do you trust your vendor?

Where's Tony  :smoke2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I trust my vendor... Maybe you just need a second look? Another teaser photo of the work at hand.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good! I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Dude, love how the Cohibas are coming along. Keep up the great work.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Got something special under that other page that falls more in line with the art we have been seeing around here that you guys seems to love so much.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, lets see it


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

When it's done. I am only working on it in my spare time at work. I'm home now. Back to work at 0400 tomorrow.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well, Neal is a very obviously gifted artist when it comes to the female form. I myself am not so great at the realistic human form... So I stick to what I can do well, and that is a slightly more cartoonish/charicature style.

Anyways... The lady under the paper is done, but the full look will be saved until everything is done.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Probably done for today. I will be coming to work again at midnight tonight, should be able to get it done then since it is fairly quiet then.


----------

